# Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ  Zu langsam



## Thelun (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hab mir einen neuen Pc gegönnt.
AMD Phenom X6 1090T
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ

SO, heute angekommen, reichlich installiert und HD-Tune drüberlaufen lassen...

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/4316/samsung.png

Die Platte dient als Systemplatte mit einer Partition.


Ich kenne mich mit Hardware nicht soo super gut aus, aber diese hier scheint sehr langsam zu laufen, wenn ich mir andere screens von der gleichen Platte ansehe.

Jemand Ratschläge?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

Ja, das ist auf jeden Fall zu langsam. für USB wäre es normal, aber nicht, wenn Du es normal per SATA intern angeschlossen hast.

Ist denn Windows schon neu installiert, alle updates drauf, aktuellste Boardtreiber? Vlt. check nochmal das SATA-Kabel oder nimm auch mal ein anderes.

natürlich sollte nebenbei auch nix anderes laufen, wenn Du den Test machst.


----------



## Thelun (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo, nein, über SATA fest im PC verbaut.
Habe Win7 64bit heute installiert, neuste Mainboard Driver, Bios Update.. jedoch drinnen nix verstellt, alles so gelassen wie es is..den Test hab ich gemacht, ohne nebenbei was am laufen zu haben.. :x 
Muss denn vielleicht was im Bios verändert werden?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

An sich muss da nix verändert werden. Kannst Du die PLatte bei einem anderen PC mal einbauen und von dort aus dann HD Tune drüberlaufen lassen? Es reicht ja, wenn Du die neben den offenen PC zB auf nen Stapel Bücher legst und SATA+Stromkabel verbindest.

Aber vorher mal an Deinem PC mit nem anderen Kabel (du kannst ja zB das SATA-Kabel Deines DVD-Laufwerks nehmen) und an nem anderen SATA-Anschlus testen.


Hast Du auch mal nen Fehlerscan gemacht, und die SMART-Werte gecheckt?


ps: Du hast aber nicht noch zufällig ein altes IDE-laufwerk mit eingebaut? Wenn ja, dann steck das mal ab.


----------



## mattinator (9. Juni 2010)

Tippe auch auf das SATA-Datenkabel, prüfe vor allem mal den SMART-Parameter "UltraATA CRC Error Rate" und die anderen SMART-Daten. Am besten Du postest sie mal.


----------



## Wolf78 (9. Juni 2010)

Also bei mir sieht es so aus . Werte OK ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

Bei Dir ist alles normal, Wolf.


----------



## Thelun (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich habe den Ratschlag mal befolgt und ein anderes Kabel benutzt. Ohne Erfolg. Dannach hab ich einen anderen Sata Anschluss benutzt und nun sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8050/10juni20100529.png

Sieht nun ähnlich wie bei Wolf78 aus.

Ich habe ebenfalls einen Error Scan durchgeführt, alles im grünen. Auch die Smart-Werte scheinen ok zu sein:

http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/6571/10juni20100533.png

Läuft die Platte nun ordnungsgemäß?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juni 2010)

Jetzt sind die Werte echt in ordnung, zwar sind die minimum Werte recht niedrig aber das passiert wenn wäremd dem Teste ein anderes Programm auf die Platte zugreift, CloneCD oder Alkohol oder der Virenscanner......aber sieht jetzt echt gut aus.


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2010)

Die Werte sind jetzt o.k. Sieh jedoch noch mal hier nach: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...2-spinpoint-f3-und-sb850-firmware-update.html . Evtl. hast Du auch ein Problem mit der Firmware der Platte.


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2010)

Ich würde auch mal eine aktuelle Firmware ausprobieren. Es könnte schon daran liegen.


----------



## Thelun (11. Juni 2010)

Danke sehr, werd ich direkt morgen mittag mal ausprobieren. Ich meld mich dann


----------



## The eazy 1 (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo allerseits...

Habe hier ein kleines Problem, vielleicht kann mir wer helfen. 
Ich habe kürzlich von einem älteren Mainboard Asus P5W-DH (ICH7) auf ein Asus P5Q-E (ICH10) umgerüstet. Vorher hatte ich zwei Samsung Spinpoint HD103SJ verbaut, welche auch super liefen. Nach dem Umbau und deim Einbau zweier weiterer Spinpoints (gleiches Modell) habe das Phänomen, dass die Schreibraten im Bereich von unter 40MB/s liegen. Dies ist sowohl beim Kopieren von Dateien zu sehen als auch beim File Benchmark von HD Tune. Die Leseraten sind dabei völlig ok (um die 120MB/s). Dies ist bei allen 4 Platten gleich. Sollte also nicht an diesen liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System: Intel Q6600, Asus P5Q-E, 4GB RAM, Platten laufen im AHCI Modus
Treiberversion des Intel Controllers: 9.6.0.1014
Windows 7 64bit

Treiberversionen habe ich schon ohne Ende ausprobiert. Jemand ne Idee..?

Danke im voraus.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## bug1 (16. Februar 2011)

Hi, ich erlaube mir mal, mich hier mit reinzuhängen.

Habe ebenfalls eine HD103SJ und mein HD-Tune-Benchmark sieht folgendermaßen aus:
http://s1.directupload.net/images/110216/c9rdu6dq.png
Auf gut deutsch: viel zu langsam, und das typische Absinken der Kurve gegen Benchmarkende tritt auch nicht auf.

Ich habe die Platte unter Win7 64bit zunächst im IDE-Modus laufen lassen (war so voreingestellt), später die AHCI-Treiber installiert (Registry-Key ändern, BIOS-Wert anpassen,...).
Scheint auch alles zu funktionieren, Windows zeigt nirgends Fehler an und hat anstandslos die SATA-Treiber installiert.

Mit der Inkompatibilität zur SB850 hat das Problem nichts zu tun, meine Platte ist laut Firmware (1AJ10001) nicht davon betroffen.

Gerade eben habe ich mal noch die Festplatte an einen anderen SATA-Port (alle SATA 3.0) angeschlossen.

Hilft alles nichts.
Was könnte das Problem noch lösen?

Gruß
bug


----------



## Raz3r (16. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist das System auch unendlich langsam.

Wie sieht das hier aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn es sich nur in Benchmarks äußert: Probierts mal mit HD-Tach statt HD-Tune. Letzteres zeigt oftmals Mondwerte an.


----------



## Damokles (24. April 2012)

Wie sieht es mit diesen werten aus..?


----------



## hbf878 (24. April 2012)

bug1: versuch mal, in den settings von hdtune die blockgröße auf 64kb zu setzen. der fehler liegt wohl bei hdtune und nicht bei der festplatte
damokles: deine festplatte könnte durch einen merkwürdigen udma-mode (siehe bild 3) etwa bei 120mb/s gedrosselt werden. ist die platte im ahci-modus(im biose eingestellt)? wie ist der smart-wert bei ultra dma error count?
raz3r: ist die platte systemlaufwerk? soweit ich weiß, dreht deine platte mit 5400u/min. das erklärt die längeren zugriffszeiten und möglicherweise eine verlangsamung des systems. die langsamkeit könnte sonst noch an vielen programmen im hintergrund oder vielen autostartprogrammen liegen. die einbrüche sind eigentlich normal, wenn die betroffene platte systemlaufwerk ist, da das system selbst ab und zu auf die platte zuggreift und dadurch den datendurchsatz verlangsamt. allgemein ist die transferrate wohl normal für deine platte. 
zur orientierung: so sollte es aussehen (wobei die werte bei burst-rate und cpu usage natürlich unsinn sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hbf


----------

